

"No doubt" LinkedIn's share price was a bubble, based on definitive bubble model - orijing
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/02/linkedin-idUSL3E7H20D820110602

======
orijing
I wonder whether they are confident enough to trade on this information. If
it's as "definitive" as they claim, they can make a lot of money in the long
run.

